# I confess.  I have crockpotophobia.



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Between the many years of being subjected to my grandmother's "cooking" (which always featured a big hunk of whatever was on sale at the grocery, large amounts of water, root veggies, and no seasoning) and so many other more recent disasters visited upon me by well-meaning friends and family (which always involved similar treatments), I have become a despiser of these devices.  

I hate even more what my grandmother used to do - the ultimate insult, adding a pile of Wondra and some Gravy Master to the liquid in the pot and offering it up as gravy, as though this gluey stuff would somehow be sufficient penance for the sin she committed against the glorious sirloin roast or pork shoulder she brutally murdered in that torture device.

The only thing that remotely resembles a crock pot in our house is one of the ceramic pots I scarfed at a yard sale (for a quarter) that obviously came from one that died.  Does great for casseroles and baked beans in the oven, and every time I think of it, I feel a bit of pride, knowing that I rescued this perfectly good cooking vessel from a horrid existence torturing meat products to death.

I hate them.  I hate the whole idea of them, that subjecting an unsuspecting piece of meat to hours of flavor, texture, and moisture robbing heat could possibly be perceived as a good thing.

Granted, I'll put a corned beef brisket on the stove for hours, but that's a corned beef brisket.  You kind of have to do that to them to make them edible.

Is there any hope for someone as utterly damaged as me?


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I hate them.  I hate the whole idea of them, that subjecting an unsuspecting piece of meat to hours of flavor, texture, and moisture robbing heat could possibly be perceived as a good thing.


What about BBQ?

OK I know it is not the same thing, but just trying to illustrate a point that it is not the cooking method, but what is cooked.




TheMetalChef said:


> Is there any hope for someone as utterly damaged as me?


There is hope. You just need to find the right recipe. I know that can be hard with crockpots. There are way more disapointing recipes out there than god ones, but good ones do exist. I find recipes with polish sausage do real well in the crockpot. That is not a guarantee of course, but something to consider. Also, chili does great this way. Sure it is sometimes easier to make on the stovetop, but if you work during the day then it is great to set up a crock of chili in the morn and come home to a great smelling house and a meal ready to eat. 

Obviously, you should stay away from meats that do not do well in heat for a long time. When I first started cooking I made chicken using boneless skinless breasts. Needless to say that was a disaster. Pick your meats wisely and you will do fine hopefully.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 25, 2009)

pulled pork is amazing from the slow cooker.

slow cooked ribs are fall off the bone, but you need the right sauce (or make your own).

Dips do very nicely in the slow cooker (think spinach artichoke with monterey jack), as do some desserts (rice pudding).

It really is the mixture of a good recipe and good quality ingredients.  I'm sure there are PLENTY of TNT recipes from the ladies and gents here on DC - all you need to do is ask!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't cook with slow cookers either.  SO brought a couple with her when we hooked up and they reside in a corner of the basement.  They see the light of day from time to time to serve as food warmers on a buffet table - something they do well.

However, I don't see them as evil incarnate.  They are a tool.  If properly used, a tool can help you do good things.  

Your challenge to yourself should be to create memorable (in a good way) dishes in a slow cooker.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> pulled pork is amazing from the slow cooker.
> 
> slow cooked ribs are fall off the bone, but you need the right sauce (or make your own).
> 
> ...




I guess I should have added some smileys to the OP, because it was intended to be more of a humorous exposition on why exactly I hate the infernal devices. The "Is there any hope" part was supposed to be suggestive of something seriously not right in my brain, that I would refer to a cooking vessel as a torture device. 

That said, I do pork shoulder (for pulled pork) and ribs in my smoker.  I'd never dream of using anything but a smoker for such an application.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2009)

TMC I laughed out loud reading your post. I went to Crockpotaphobia Anonymous and now use mine once in a while. Its really meant for a specific purpose and if you use if poorly your dish is not all that edible. I use mine more like Andy, keeping things warm when there are a lot of people to feed. I have also done a pretty fine pot roast in there. Admittedly its with a pretty cheapo hunk of meat, red wine, garlic, onions and other savory bits so not too big a resemblance to your Gramma's stuff. 

TMC, take it slow buddy. Make your amazing food in your ceramic pot and then keep it warm in the crockpot. You can DO it!


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> That said, I do pork shoulder (for pulled pork) and ribs in my smoker.  I'd never dream of using anything but a smoker for such an application.



TMC, we Canadians sometimes have weather too cold for a smoker to work well. When you hit -20C or so it would take your smoker a week to do your pork. So...we improvise.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> TMC, we Canadians sometimes have weather too cold for a smoker to work well. When you hit -20C or so it would take your smoker a week to do your pork. So...we improvise.



I heard that!  

See, that would be where my "Used Fridge" smoker application would come into play.

Take an old fridge and cut out basically every bit of molded anything.  Leave the insulation, it will help.  Remove the divider wall between the fridge and freezer part too.

Cut a hole large on one side wall enough for a double-stove pipe (one inside the other) about a foot from the bottom.  Cut another hole on the back wall about six inches below that one, large enough for a 2-3" chimney pipe.  

Install your pipes.  Completely cover the inside with 500 degree gypsum wallboard (fireproof).  Cover that with aluminum stick-on flashing.  Make sure your pipe inlet and outlet are sealed.  Gotta do this on the doors, too.

Connect the inlet to a garden variety pot-belly stove (which is now your firebox).  

Now you've got a smoker that works no matter what the temp outside, because it's completely insulated!


----------



## GrillingFool (Oct 25, 2009)

I have CrockPotFORGETitis.... many is the time I say "DARN! Should have used
the CROCK POT for this"!!!


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2009)

TheMetalChef said:


> I heard that!
> 
> See, that would be where my "Used Fridge" smoker application would come into play.



Love that idea! However...NIMBY. Don't know what its like in the US, or in many other Canadian cities but I know that here if I tried that I'd have someone knocking on my door in minutes telling me to remove that eyesore from the neighbourhood. There are 'standards' you see. My little smoker is portable and lives in the concrete dog run where no one can see it. They can SMELL it, just not see it.


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> Love that idea! However...NIMBY. Don't know what its like in the US, or in many other Canadian cities but I know that here if I tried that I'd have someone knocking on my door in minutes telling me to remove that eyesore from the neighbourhood. There are 'standards' you see. My little smoker is portable and lives in the concrete dog run where no one can see it. They can SMELL it, just not see it.



Well, it's definitely a backyard type of thing.

If you dress it up proper, it can actually look pretty spiffy.


----------



## Alix (Oct 25, 2009)

Think if I bribe the neighbours with yummy treats they'd let me keep it?


----------



## TheMetalChef (Oct 25, 2009)

Alix said:


> Think if I bribe the neighbours with yummy treats they'd let me keep it?



Worked for me. 

My neighbors even put up with a hardcore thrash band in our backyard on a Sunday morning shoot because the ribs were so good.  And I live in a predominantly black neighborhood!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 25, 2009)

i love the Crockpot.. have a large one and a two person one. i do stew meat for tacos. ribs , soup, chili, gonna use for pork steaks, so can use it for bbq sandwiches. they have their place. unless i am cooking for family i use the small one most of the time. to each his own i guess


----------



## BH51 (Oct 26, 2009)

babetoo said:


> i love the Crockpot.........


 
As do I...I'd freak-out if mine layed-down...and would have a new one
before the day is out, if it did.......being a hunter....my freezer is packed
with venison and veggies year round........................................._BH51.._


----------



## JJSH (Oct 26, 2009)

> i love the Crockpot


 
I agree with the above. Mine was a godsend when I was out of work for a while, and really, really skint ~ mcuh cheaper than having the oven on low, and allowed me to make tasty stews with the cheapest cuts of meat. I think stews, chilli and many curry dishes come out of it fantasticly. I don't think I've every had meat end up as anything but 'falling off the bone' tender.


----------



## CharlieD (Oct 26, 2009)

Nope, there is no hope for you. And you know what who cares. I never knew croc pots existed till I came to USA and I've survived till 30 years old, and even though nowadays I use a crock pot once in a great while, I'm sure I can survive without one. Anything you can use crock pot for you can manage without one.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 26, 2009)

I like my crockpots, use it a lot.


----------



## jennifer75 (Oct 26, 2009)

Andy M. said:


> I don't cook with slow cookers either.  SO brought a couple with her when we hooked up and they reside in a corner of the basement.  They see the light of day from time to time to serve as food warmers on a buffet table - something they do well.
> 
> However, I don't see them as evil incarnate.  They are a tool.  If properly used, a tool can help you do good things.
> 
> Your challenge to yourself should be to create memorable (in a good way) dishes in a slow cooker.



And you just can't beat a busy Sunday afternoon out and about, while dinner is cooking.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 28, 2009)

The biggest thing for me with the crock pot is I can prep it the night before, throw it on in the morning, and have dinner ready when I get home from work.

I seriously doubt I'd be allowed to have a 'refurbished' used fridge sitting in the backyard spewing smoke in the middle of winter - someone would call the fire department.  I live in an attached home so my neighbours would not be happy. They tolerate it in the summer though, but from my real smoker. That kind of stuff just does not happen here - and who wants to go out there to tend the fire when it's -40 outside? If it were -20, maybe. But it *does* get colder than that here. It's just not feasible.  

Slow cooker is so good on a cold winter day... some warm beef stew while it won't stop snowing and your eyes will freeze if you don't keep blinking!  



OK, it's only ever been that cold once around here that I remember.. -55 or so... but still.


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2009)

Saphellae said:


> The biggest thing for me with the crock pot is I can prep it the night before, throw it on in the morning, and have dinner ready when I get home from work.


That is why I like them too Saph.

I just made this yesterday. I prepped everything the night before aside from the lentils. I had everything in a mixing bowl in the fridge. In the morning I dumped the mixing bowl into the crockpot and then rinsed and added the lentils. I spent less than 5 minutes in the morning setting it up. When I got home from work the house smelled great and dinner was ready.

1 (16 ounce) package dry lentils
1 (16 ounce) can diced tomatoes, drained
28oz beef broth
21oz water
1 carrot, chopped
2 pounds kielbasa (Polish) sausage, cut into 1/2 inch pieces
4 stalks celery, chopped

Rinse and drain lentils, but do not soak. In a slow cooker, stir together the lentils, tomatoes, broth, water, carrot, sausage and celery.

Cover, and cook on High setting for 3 hours, or Low setting for 6 to 7 hours.

Stir well before serving.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 28, 2009)

That looks like a terrific recipe GB!  However I don't measure in ounces... cups please!!! 

I love polish sausage.  Is this something to serve over rice?


----------



## GB (Oct 28, 2009)

16oz is 2 cups. 28oz is 3.5 cups. 

We eat this as is without rice or anything else, but rice certainly would not ruin it. I bet that could be a tasty change. 

This makes a lot of food so we have lots of leftovers. If we ate it with rice we would have even more leftovers which might even be too much.


----------



## Claire (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh, dear.  When I was a single gal living alone, the crock pot was my very best friend.  I don't even own one now, but have a special burner on my stove that is meant to be a crock-pot burner.  It was always wonderful to make sauces and stews; just brown the meat and onions and garlic, then toss it all in the crock pot and go to work.  Come home, dish out some for me and my cat, and the rest in the freezer.  When I had guests, it was a true godsend.  I was too broke to just take time off, so I'd fix chilis, stews, poached birds, etc, and leave my friends/family to do a tourist day (I lived in DC at the time) and dinner would be ready when I came home from work.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 1, 2009)

I made my first crock pot pork loin the other day. Turned out very good, but the recipe was WAY salty for me.

I see more crockpotting in the future! In fact I bought a nice chuck roast the other day, just for the crock pot.


----------



## Mrs. Cuillo (Nov 2, 2009)

I am not a big fan of the crock pot either but I am slowly opeing up to it.  I think it works VERY well for stews, soups and chili's.  I am working on my meats though.  For instance, today I threw some chicken drumsticks in the pot with some onions, mushrooms, tomato sauce and spices for chicken caccatiore(sp) this morning.  This is the first time I have tried it with fresh chicken.  I've done simple things like weenies, meatballs and wings but never something like this.  
My personal advice is to try using it every once in a while if you are looking to use it more.  Not everything is made to be cooked in a crock pot but make an effort to find some great recipes on here and try it out.  You never know what you may find out you like!  Best of luck to you!!


----------



## luvs (Nov 2, 2009)

i like my crockpot. it's great for chli, like geebs said. iit's a baby one, just enough for me & jake.


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Nov 3, 2009)

I have to say I love my crock-pots, too!   My oven was acting up for a bit, and they came in  handy.  I can only think of a couple of crock-pot meals that I haven't liked.  I have even used mine for great meatloaf and baked potatoes... at the same time!


----------



## Kathleen (Dec 7, 2009)

*Crockpot Luv: Polish-Style*

I suppose I am fortunate that I didn't grow up with a crockpot granny. When I moved to college, it was a gift that someone bought for me. I started with the recipes in the small book that came with the crockpot. Since then, I have moved in different directions. I use my crockpot for stews, soups, sauces, etc.; however, my favorite crockpot recipe is Kielbasa (Polish sausage) with sauerkraut. (GB's recipe inspired me to share.) It's a one pot meal and nothing is better on bitterly cold winter evenings. It's a fix and forget dish. Very easy to make.



Ingredients:

Quartered and rinsed potatoes - Enough to layer the bottom of the crockpot. (I use thin-skinned Yukon Gold or Irish and leave skins on. If skins are thick, peel and rinse. If the potatoes are small, just half them.)
1 - large onion, chopped, toss over the potatoes
1-2 golden delicious apples, chopped. (I leave skins on.) Thow over the onions.
1-2 lbs. Raw Polish kielbasa - enough to add a layer over the apples
Sprinkle a little caraway seed over the sausage, if you like caraway. If not, leave it out.
Sauerkraut (with no sugar added) enough to make a layer to cover over all. (I use 1 - 2 large cans or two bags. No draining or stirring needed - just dump it over everything.)
Cook covered on low for 8 to 12 hours. No need to stir. Serve in shallow bowls. 

I sometimes serve this with fried cornbread or my grandmother's scalded bread, which is basically white cornmeal with a bit of salt that has boiling water added until it is the texture of playdough, then patted out and fried in vegetable oil until golden brown. Slather on the butter for ultimate comfort food. (The bread goes well with beef stew made in crockpots too.)

~Kathleen


----------



## GB (Dec 7, 2009)

Kathleen, your recipe sounds great. I will make this next time I do a crockpot meal. And welcome to the site 

I have found that certain things do really well in the crock pot and certain things do not do well. Boneless white meat (chicken) does not do well, but many Polish dishes (sausages, potatoes, sour kraut, etc.) usually work great.


----------

